# Kids bikes



## leedsmick (8 Apr 2016)

Hi. Has anyone got any recomendations for a new bike for my daughter ?

She will be 10 shortly and is enjoying riding an old 2nd hand MTB and i want to upgrade her as a surprise.

She wont ride on roads, all woods/trails/canal paths etc so MTB or hybrid.

Are the decathlon MTB's as well thought of as the road bikes? 

£200 max spend.


----------



## Hugh Manatee (8 Apr 2016)

My twins had Islabikes and Hotrocks. Both seemed very well put together. What sized wheels were you thinking of?


----------



## Racing roadkill (8 Apr 2016)

Look for 'Isla bikes' on an Internet search. They are exceptional.

http://www.islabikes.co.uk

Possibly over budget, but if you buy right, you buy once.


----------



## leedsmick (8 Apr 2016)

Thanks..ill check it out


----------



## Spiderweb (8 Apr 2016)

I bought a Specialized Hotrock for my daughter which was an excellent bike but possibly out of your price range however we did sell it second hand for £120 about 4 years later when she had outgrown the bike.
It is often worth spending on a decent reputable brand as they do hold their price on resale.


----------



## dfthe1 (8 Apr 2016)

Islabikes in particular are noted for the high resale value. And they're fantastic bikes.


----------



## DCLane (8 Apr 2016)

My eldest rides a Ridgeback MX24 24" wheel MTB which I rate highly.

Frog bikes are also getting a good reputation.


----------



## leedsmick (8 Apr 2016)

Thanks all. Gives me something to work with. Im not looking to spend too much yet as she might well decide she hates bikes again.


----------



## hatler (10 Apr 2016)

We ran a Ridgeback MX 24 (a freebie off Freecycle) and this did well for two kids for as long as they fitted it. There are plenty on eBay, though not necessarily close to you, but it does at least give you an idea of how much they go for second hand. Springs though are maybe overkill (and therefore unnecessary weight) for where you will be riding, in which case an Islabike would be perfect.
An alternative to the Ridgeback is a Scott Voltage 24. Not as many of those on eBay but they do see to lose a bit more value, so you could possibly pick up a smarter looking second hand bike for the same money as a second hand Specialized.


----------



## leedsmick (11 Apr 2016)

Thanks again everyone. I do want her to sit on the chosen one first to get a feel fof it and check she likes it which will rule ebay out.


----------



## Hicky (19 Apr 2016)

My lads have had specialized/cube and ridgeback bikes, all good(most second hand). They're now on Btwin bikes, they're decent but many of the parts aren't the best(mainly the wheels).....they treat them like kids do however they're well used so I'm unconcerned.


----------



## leedsmick (19 Apr 2016)

Thanks hicky


----------



## subaqua (19 Apr 2016)

Decathlon. We got one after Christmas for youngest boy who is 8 but as tall as the year 6 10 yr Olds The blue rock rider with 24 inch wheels . Damn good value and within your budget


----------

